# FS:20G combo



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

20G Tank with plastic top (no light) GONE 10G rimless tank w/canopy and light GONE










20G Tank, stand, light, 50W heater and AC 30 filter (no media) $70










50Lbs unopened Colorquartz Black SOLD










All stuff is used but in good condition. Pickup will be in Maple Ridge. Please PM for details.

Please note other items pictured are not included/for sale, only what is stated in the ad.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bump for a great deal. Considering the 15G. How tall is it.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Bump for a great deal. Considering the 15G. How tall is it.


Sorry guys after breaking out the tape measure it's a 10G tank not 15G. Dims are 20Wx10Dx12T. Dropped the price by $5, still a nice little tank and well worth the price...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

10G is a rimless if you choose to take the top off... Will post a topless pic tomorrow. Bump!!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump! Prices dropped and take all three for $100!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Does that stand open? How tall is the whole set up?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Does that stand open? How tall is the whole set up?


PM sent and bumpin while I'm here!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Kid neighbour wants a 10g tank, i will let him know in the am and then will let u know


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Kid neighbour wants a 10g tank, i will let him know in the am and then will let u know


Thanks Claudia. It's a really nice little tank and I will include some natural colored or purple/blue gravel if they want...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Thanks Claudia. It's a really nice little tank and I will include some natural colored or purple/blue gravel if they want...


Oh nice, thanks. He was asking me today if i had a tank lol and i told him i was goint to try to find him one lol


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump. All still available and added a bag of black colorquartz!


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

is that 10g rimless still available? what type of light is on that hood?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

118869 said:


> is that 10g rimless still available? what type of light is on that hood?


Yes it is. The light is a 15" 14watt T8 Sun Glo bulb.


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is the sand really fine


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> Is the sand really fine


Super fine and soft.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

20 and 10G bare tanks are on hold pending a trade. Colorquartz is also pending a pickup arrangement. Still have the complete 20G tank/stand combo...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bare 10 and 20G tanks are gone. Still awaiting confirmation on the colorquartz and the 20G combo is still available!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump Black Colorquartz and 20G combo still available! PM me peeps!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Colorquartz pending to Adz tomorrow. 20G combo still available.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump. Just the 20G tank/stand combo left!!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Will include some gravel if wanted....


----------

